# retired and restarting



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello: New to the forum. Just unpacked stuff I had stoed for the last 12 or so years. I have retired and have got the urge again. This time I want to start off in DCC. So I need some help from our DCC members. Here goes. Most of my stuff will require soldering and a few will need N scale decoders Can anyone give me the The decoders I will need for the following (PRICE IS AN ISSUE). 1) Proto 2000 0 6 0 wiring to be done in tender. 2) proto 2000 SW 9/1200 3) Proto 2000 BL2. 4) Proto 1000 C-Liner & "B" unit 5)Atlas RS11 and last and smallest Sectrum 44 tonner. I have a fellow who will hard wire these for me but I want to have them all ready for him and get them done as a lot, which will save me a few dollars. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dagnarble,

Welcome to the forum ... and retirement! I'm not a DCC guy, so I'll defer to others. But hang around ... you'll find good advice/friends here.

TJ


----------



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

The DCC vendors have on their sites a list of what decoders fit what engines. You can search the major vendors and in some cases the retailers to see what is recommended. If no decoder is specifically mentioned you can usually hard wire your choice. Since I had a lot of Athearn engines, i started with the Digitrax DH123AT until I learned how to hardwire and now use the TCS T1 as a basic decoder.


----------

